# 02 Altima 2.5 Alternator ???



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

First off the car is an 02 Altima 2.5s. 

How do you remove the alternator??? I've changed alternators in Saturn's and in Honda's, i've never had this much trouble.

Someone help, please!


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

Never mind i figured it out. Still a pain in the ass though.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

???????????? its 3 bolts and the wires. And its right in the front. How is it a pain in the ass?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

2ndb18 said:


> ???????????? its 3 bolts and the wires. And its right in the front. How is it a pain in the ass?



It wasn't really. I was just in a really bad mood that day. It was actually very easy, once i removed the coolant overflow tank and a relay box.:thumbup:


----------

